# first impressions of the new vantage



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like she's a keeper!!  lol


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

So So SWEET,Congrats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Cruise at 44! WOT...? Now I know what those notches in the seats are for! ;D

Nice boat!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Cruise at 44! WOT...? Now I know what those notches in the seats are for! ;D
> 
> Nice boat!


I figure they're either for mounting seat pedestals or there's a composting toilet beneath the deck. 

-T


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Cruise at 44! WOT...? Now I know what those notches in the seats are for! ;D
> >
> > Nice boat!
> 
> ...


Latches, lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

57.9 mph  ??? is that all she's got ?  : ;D just messin' with ya   thats definitely a respectable speed on anything . congrats and enjoy your new ride


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one hell of a rig Nate! Congratulations!


Oh and Capt. Jan; that is just wrong. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> That is one hell of a rig Nate! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Oh and Capt. Jan; that is just wrong.  ;D


I like how somebody tied it off to the marker pole, like it's going somewhere!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I would think 44 was fast. 57.9, that's just crazy. Thought it was a typo until I saw the motor. Makes me wonder how fast it'll go lightened up and in optimal conditions. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Best thing about those E-tecs is no break in I bet...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm runnin a used stock 22 raker now. I'm sure I could get close to 65 empty with one person and a heavily worked prop but who drives like that? I will do some playin with props. My goal is to be able to run 55 with 2 people loaded to fish. Also cant run the jackplate all the way up now. She slips too much.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah but can it run WOT over 7 footers and pole in 3" like an Egret??? lmao! 

that sure is a pretty boat man. I'm a little jealous but happy for you.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

egret = bay boat


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

seriously Nate, this isn't FS... don't bring that rubbish here.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok. sorry. 

egret = flats boat bay boat hybrid imho. 
vantage = flats boat poling skiff hybrid imho. 

the egret is a time tested well made boat that is highly regarded. it has higher freeboard and a 23" transom.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

"opinion" noted. The Vantage is not a micro but I let it fly. Please respect this forum and it's members. We do not wish this place to degrade to "my ... is bigger/better/better than your ..." like on FS.


----------

